# Is rosemary toxic???



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Rosemary is an edible herb.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, what a relief, thank you!! I had found some posts online about rosemary causing seizures in dogs, so I panicked. Good to know there’s nothing to worry about.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Rosemary is used in lots of dog foods, however it can trigger a seizure in a " seizure dog".
The plants are usually full of bees so I try and keep my kids away regardless.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Crossing fingers and toes that Watson is not a seizure dog. I’m going outside to move that *%#@ plant right now.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We actually put rosemary in our back yard and took out possible toxic plants like chrysanthemum and lantana, because Toby enjoyed landscaping :uhoh: as a puppy. I'm sure glad he's not a seizure dog. Thanks for that information!!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Our yard is loaded with potentially toxic plants including Lantana, Asparagus ferns, and Oleander. Nugget has nibbled on a leaf or two of the Hibiscus and citrus; but he has totally ignored the bad stuff. I am convinced that dogs (and other animals) have a sense about those plants and avoid them.

The fact that Watson smelled like Rosemary doesn't mean that he ate it. Dogs love stuff that smells interesting and he may have just rolled in it for that very reason. 

just make sure that there is no Poison Ivy near you. When I lived in Massachusetts we were loaded with it. It didn't bother the dogs, but people petting them got a nasty surprise.!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

bioteach said:


> just make sure that there is no Poison Ivy near you. When I lived in Massachusetts we were loaded with it. It didn't bother the dogs, but people petting them got a nasty surprise.!


Unfortunately in Harvard, poison ivy is the unofficial “town flower” :yuck: It’s everywhere! But we do try to keep it on the other side of the fence at least.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I, too, have to believe that dogs couldn't have survived if they just went around eating every poisonous plant in existence (or maybe those that did this didn't survive to procreate, so their genes weren't passed on).
I know puppies, like babies, have to be watched as they put everything in their mouths, but once my dog was an adult, I stopped worrying about him eating the plants in my yard.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Wellllll, if dogs avoided toxic plants,,,, where would we be? Tiki is 7.5 years old and when she was 1.5 years old she developed a liking for irises. She liked the leaves and the rhizomes. It made her liver sick. For awhile, I had to put a basket muzzle on her when she went outside. I have avoided lily of the valley and foxglove for the toxic issues. I do have bleeding heart which the dogs ignore. Day lilies are a non issue.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Being 1/2 Italian, I use a lot of rosemary. I also grow it until the frost freezes it. My dogs are exposed. I have bought treats with it in it for my dogs. I have never heard of a toxic link with rosemary and dogs. So I googled it and it looks like it is rosemary oil that is the issue, not the rosemary plant....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

For seizure dogs, it's actually the smell. But I did avoid using any foods with it on Morgan, JIC.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a thread that list plants that are toxic to dogs: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n-toxic-plant-list-toxic-human-food-dogs.html.

For seizure dogs, there are plenty of worries: black walnut trees, especially the hulls of the nuts; any part of an oak tree, but especially wet leaves and acorns; etc.

At some point, we have to decide to live in our homes and spaces, minimizing unnecessary risks and accepting the ones that look reasonable.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

If I had to pick up all the acorns from the huge oak tree in my back yard, I would be like the seven maids with seven brooms sweeping away all the sand on the beach.
Not gonna happen.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, Barkley never got the memo about not eating toxic plants--he once ate lantana and got ill from it. I've also heard of a few dogs in our area eating sago palm leaves and they died. I don't think you can depend on a dog's senses about eating indiscretions--otherwise they wouldn't eat poo contaminated with parasites.


----------

